# 8dp 2dt kinda period pain feeling



## fairycake48 (Feb 6, 2011)

My first post here on Fertility Friends  

Well I had 1 embryo 5 cell 2 day transfered on Friday 25th so 8 days ago today. I am blessed that my 4th IVF worked for me 3 years ago but this is my 6th IVF since then. I have had 2 losses. 10 ivfs in total.

Since Sunday I have had period type pains but they feel more burning... usually I dont feel any cramps on a negative cycle so I feel hope for this cycle. I know progesterone can give you a crampy feeling but many times for me I have felt nothing from it...

Im 42 and this is my last year trying.I suppose just want to hear some opinions !Thanks so much


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Fairycake,

Just to say that I had period type pains 2 days after transfer, thought it was all over as felt crampy all that week, however we did our test on Thurs and we got a BFP so for me it was a good sign, am really hoping its a good sign for you too.

Take care and good luck.

Emma xxxx


----------



## Janey2011 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi fairycake, 

We got BFP last Sunday, and I had bad period pain from about d5-d7 p2dt  , then crampy on and off for the rest of 2ww so again for me it was a positive sign. Everyone reacts differently to the drugs so try to stay positive  

Good luck for OTD 

Jane xx


----------

